# Chicken With Lemons And Olives



## Anne (Sep 29, 2006)

*CHICKEN WITH LEMONS AND OLIVES*​ 

*I love the combination of chickens and lemons, and I'll eat almost anything with olives in it, so this dish is a special treat for me. It's easy to prepare, and that's a help, too.*​ 
*Serves 4*​ 
*1/3 cup olive oil*
*1 large onion, sliced thin*
*1 clove garlic, minced*
*1 1/2 tablespoons chopped fresh parsley*
*1 tablespoon chopped fresh cilantro*
*1 teaspoon salt*
*1/2 teaspoon pepper*
*1/8 teaspoon saffron*
*1 broiler-fryer, cut into serving pieces, or 4 half-breasts*
*1 1/2 lemons, cut into wedges*
*1/3 cup green olives, pits removed*​ 
*In a pot or a Dutch oven, heat the oil until hot. Add and stir together the next 7 ingredients. Then, lay the chicken pieces into the pot and move them around until they're well coated. Place lemon wedges around the top of the chicken. Cover with lid and allow to simmer for about 2 hours, occasionally turning the chicken pieces in the sauce.*​ 
*Warm a serving platter. When the chicken is cooked, place the chicken onto the platter and place the lemon pieces around the chicken. Keep warm in a low oven.*​ 
*Over high heat, cook the liquid in the pot until it has reduced to a thick sauce. Add the pitted olives and cook just until they're heated, then pour sauce over the chicken. *​


----------



## Hopz (Sep 29, 2006)

If you like this one- and I do like the sound of it...- take a look at Emeril's Braised Chicken, Garlic and Cherinola Olive dish...
http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/recipes/recipe/0,,FOOD_9936_21160,00.html

It can be hard to find Cerignola olives, depending on where you live. They are basically very large green olives. I substitute regular green olives- works great.

Enjoy! and I be trying yours too.


----------



## mish (Sep 29, 2006)

I enjoy the combo of chicken, lemon and olives as well.  The cilantro and saffron sounds like an interesting twist.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## XeniA (Sep 29, 2006)

Yumbo! Sounds right up my alley!

And I was _looking_ for a chicken recipe today, how'd you know?!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Sep 29, 2006)

Thanks Anne!!!!  Sounds wonderful & perfect for fall weather.


----------



## Opiñanita (Sep 29, 2006)

This sounds pretty tasty and easy. I think I'll give it a shot next week. Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## Anne (Sep 30, 2006)

*Hopz, thanks very much for the link to Emeril's recipe.  It does sound good!   I copied and pasted it.  I've never heard of Cerignola olives either, but I'm going to keep my eyes out for them.*


----------



## SharonT (Sep 30, 2006)

Cerignola Olives


----------



## Anne (Sep 30, 2006)

*Thanks, Sharon.   I saw those later this morning.  Expensive!!!     *


----------



## shpj4 (Sep 30, 2006)

*Anne*

Your receipe for Chicken With Lemons And Olives sounds great.  This receipe is a must for me to try.

Have a great weekend.


----------



## Anne (Oct 1, 2006)

*Please let me know what you think, Jill and Jolie.  I hope you like it. It's really sort of a California dish, isn't it?   We have so many lemons and olives here.   *


----------



## kadesma (Oct 1, 2006)

_Hi Anne,_
_my sister was here yesterday and saw your recipe..She, got me to take her to the store and we both ended up with the ingredients for the chicken, lemon and olives..Will most likely make it monday or tuesday..Thanks Anne._
_kadesma _


----------



## thegrova (Oct 14, 2006)

One of the classic versions uses chicken pieces, sliced cloves of garlic, wedges of lemon, olives and sprigs of fresh rosemary, with a little white wine.  The cooking juices, wine and lemon juice make a delicious sauce base to be served with the chicken and olives.  An old friend of mine cooked this dish regularly - and did it really well.  Mind you it was all he could cook!  Serve with crispy roasted potatos and either salad or steamed veges.


----------



## Anne (Oct 15, 2006)

*Thegrova, I've made that version for years. To tell you the truth, I don't know which version I like better. They're both delicious.*
** 


*Kadesma, I love your story! Thanks. It's nice to know that, after all these years, you and your sister still play together!    *


----------



## thegrova (Oct 16, 2006)

Anne.  Can I be cheeky and ask if you have an actual recipe.  I never got the recipe from my friend and unfortunately am no longer able to!  I follow the same concept - making it up as I go along - that is generally how I cook anyway.


----------

